# 1996 Autosleeper Talisman Renovation Project



## Jane and Peter (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi all this is "Luka" an Autosleeper Talisman with the rare double table layout. As you can see in the pictures he is a fine example of a van that has been cherished and looked after by his old owner (not). We aquired him in October 2015 after basically falling in love with him, being soft (in the head) and in need of a winter project we furiously negotiated his release. After 5 days of phone calls and vistits and texts we got him for £2000 less than the seller wanted. Great, we picked him up and less than half a mile down the road a piston snapped in the engine and we had to park him up for the night. Cutting a long story short it took 5 months to sort the engine out, but in the meantime between visits to the garage we did everything else, and boy if a bit could break then it was either broken or bodged up! 
Example 1. The Carver water heater did not work on gas. Result: Ill fitting burner module held in with a Bent beer can.
Example 2. The fridge did not work at all. Result: Over 10,000 Cockroach eggs and incects buried in various orifaces.
Example 3. The fuel gauge only went to half way then he would run out of fuel. Result: Someone fitted a float in the tank that was too long, they bent it at 45 degrees so they could seal the tank off but the float rested on the bent bit at half way. 
This goes on and on and on. I have lots of photos and a video or two but here he is at the start:



And this is him now after 6 months hard work and stress:


We have now wild camped several times in him


Just wondering if anyone can guess where the photos were taken, it's from the poi database and a great overnight spot.

There are some people to thank, who made this all possible:
The engine was rebuilt by UK Auto Centre Derby Shaftsbury Street
The upholstery fabric was from Regency House Fabrics Ilkeston 
Upholstery by P & J Upholstery Ilkeston


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 29, 2016)

Looking good, well done !
Where is the last photo taken ?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 29, 2016)

Fantastic job.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 29, 2016)

If I was wearing a hat I would take it off to you. You now have a great motorhome.
 I had to laugh at the bit where you said if it could go wrong it did, that sounds just like us.:wave:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 29, 2016)

Gluttons for punishment? Wel it's paid off in your case, look a lovely van you must be very proud.:banana:


----------



## Chris356 (Apr 29, 2016)

What a result well worth it in the end and if you want a job doing properly do it yourself well done just need to know where the pics were taken


----------



## Tallyman (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like canarth the falls ( not sure that's the correct spelling ) we stayed there last year cracking spot  .nice van !


----------



## jimbo (Apr 29, 2016)

Really nice job well done  enjoy .


----------



## Jane and Peter (May 1, 2016)

*We have a winner*

Indeed the spot where the pictures were taken is Cenarth Falls on the river Teify it is a fantastic stop over and costs £2.50 all night very flat and its in the poi database. well done Tallyman spot on. and thanks Guys for your wonderful comments we did feel that it was never going to get there.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 4, 2016)

Van looks great now, and I bet you feel even better knowing you did It yourself, great job.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (May 4, 2016)

Well done mate.

I'm impressed with your build!

Phill


----------



## jolmartyn1 (Jul 31, 2016)

*GreatJob*

Have a Pollensa,
Lots of niggles, but never had the urge to take"Polly"down to her underpants!
Great job.


----------

